# Hand Tool List Ideas



## 1joeyj (Nov 21, 2011)

What would be a good standardized list of hand tools for an employee to have with them for work? I have one employee who likes to bring his own cordless tools for use at work even though we supply all of the power tools. I've told him several times that we supply all the power tools and that we are not responsible if his cordless tools are lost, damaged or stolen. Ideas on a hand tool list would greatly be appreciated. We do a majority of residential and light commercial work.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Hammer
Knife
Ruler – 6’ and 25’ Tape
Tap Wrench – ¼”
Hacksaw Frame
Keyhole Saw Handle
Pipe Wrench – 10” or a Chain Wrench
Pliers – Channellocks
Pliers – Side Cutter
Pliers - Diagonal
Pliers – Needle Nose
Socket Set 3/8” drive – up to 1” socket
Center Punch
Metric Allen Wrenches up to ½” equivalent
Socket Set ¼” drive or Nutdriver set
66-110 Punch Down Tool (Blades furnished by employer)
Crescent Wrench (2)
Flashlight
Screwdrivers
Combination Square
Plumb Bob
Voltage Tester – 600Volt
Allen Wrench set
Level – 12”
Awl
150Amp Clamp Meter
Wire Crimp tool up to 10AWG
Wire strippers


This is a list for the apprentices in a local union.
Good place to start


----------



## 1joeyj (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you. I'm refining my tool list.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

*No experience:*
Tool belt
Tool pouch
Parts pouch
Wire strippers
Linesman pliers
Diagonal cutting pliers
Needle nose pliers
Straight screwdriver
#2 Phillips screwdriver
Hammer
25ft. tape measure
9" magnetic torpedo level

*3 Months:*
12" Arc-joint (ChannelLock) pliers
12" hacksaw
Plug-in GFCI receptacle tester
Nut drivers ¼" and 5/16" 
Retractable utility knife
Drywall saw

*6 Months:*
Nut driver 3/8" 
Conduit reamer screwdriver
Allen wrench sets Fractional & Metric
Cordless drill w/ 2 batteries 12V minimum

*1 Year:*
Large wire cutters
Balance of nut driver set
Current edition of NEC
Calculator
1-1¼" KO set
File set

*2 Years:*
Volt/Ohm Meter
VB2 and VB10 Lenox UniBits

*3 Years:*
100’ steel measuring tape
1" Concrete chisel
Amp meter

*4 Years:*
Cordless Reciprocating Saw

*5 Years:*
Journeyman card


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

480sparky said:


> *No experience:*
> Tool belt
> Tool pouch
> Parts pouch
> ...


 
Man knock outs and power tools, they sound more like items the employer should provide. Do you want guys to bring their own ladders too?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Man knock outs and power tools, they sound more like items the employer should provide. Do you want guys to bring their own ladders too?



No. Just scissor lifts.


Or a jet pack.


.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

480sparky said:


> No. Just scissor lifts.
> 
> 
> Or a jet pack.
> ...


While I do like using some of my own expensive stuff, I'd never work for a contractor that "required" me to provide consumable tools such as KOs or blades. Sounds more like you want a sub contractor than an hourly employee. I'm there to provide labor not keep his overhead down.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> While I do like using some of my own expensive stuff, I'd never work for a contractor that "required" me to provide consumable tools such as KOs or blades. Sounds more like you want a sub contractor than an hourly employee. I'm there to provide labor not keep his overhead down.



All else being equal, maybe.

But if you were paid more? Not everyone pays the exact same for the same skill set.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

480sparky said:


> All else being equal, maybe.
> 
> But if you were paid more? Not everyone pays the exact same for the same skill set.


 
It would all depend on the hiring agreement between myself and the contractor. I work several different ways with all the contractors I work with now but we hammer out the details before any work takes place. I was Union before going out on my own into a different type business and at the last employer I was very workable around Union rules and they just shafted me in the long run and kept guys that wouldn't dream of going above and beyond hall requirements.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

480sparky said:


> No experience:
> Tool belt
> Tool pouch
> Parts pouch
> ...


Woo hoo!! One more month and i'll be able to use channel locks!!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Woo hoo!! One more month and i'll be able to use channel locks!!!


Just cause a guy owns em doesn't mean he knows how to use em. Have you seen some of the helpers out there lately?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Woo hoo!! One more month and i'll be able to use channel locks!!!



You can use them today, if you like. Just make sure that as of 30 Dec., you always have a pair.


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

A apprentice should have all the basics, including tongue and groove pliers, clamp meter and NEC. How is one to learn how to tighten a belt on a motor without a meter, or learn codes without reading them. As far as the pliers go if the cheap help is not running the conduit then your job is wasting a ton of money. 
Call me old fashion, but I expect my helpers / apprentices to bust their behinds and learn the right way fast. If I have to explain strap spacing more than once, it's not looking good for than person.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

1joeyj said:


> What would be a good standardized list of hand tools for an employee to have with them for work? I have one employee who likes to bring his own cordless tools for use at work even though we supply all of the power tools. I've told him several times that we supply all the power tools and that we are not responsible if his cordless tools are lost, damaged or stolen. Ideas on a hand tool list would greatly be appreciated. We do a majority of residential and light commercial work.


Leatherman Wave and a 16oz rip hammer.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm a little behind



480sparky said:


> *No experience:*
> Tool belt
> Tool pouch
> Parts pouch
> ...


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

*No experience:*
Tool belt
Tool pouch
Parts pouch
Wire strippers
Linesman pliers
Diagonal cutting pliers
Needle nose pliers
Straight screwdriver
#2 Phillips screwdriver
Hammer
25ft. tape measure *(A WOODEN SIX FOOT RULER MIGHT BE BETTER TO START)*
9" magnetic torpedo level
*PAPER PAD and PENCIL *(to not screw up the coffee order)
*TICK STICK*

*3 Months:*
12" Arc-joint (ChannelLock) pliers *2 PAIR*
12" hacksaw
Plug-in GFCI receptacle tester
Nut drivers ¼" and 5/16" 
Retractable utility knife
Drywall saw
*CRESENT WRENCH*

*6 Months:*
Nut driver 3/8" 
Conduit reamer screwdriver
Allen wrench sets Fractional & Metric *& TORX*
Cordless drill w/ 2 batteries 12V minimum
*TOOL BAG*

*1 Year:*
Large wire cutters
Balance of nut driver set
Current edition of NEC
Calculator
1-1¼" KO set
File set

*2 Years:*
Volt/Ohm Meter
VB2 and VB10 Lenox UniBits

*3 Years:*
100’ steel measuring tape
1" Concrete chisel
Amp meter
*CHALK BOX or LASER LEVEL*


*4 Years:*
Cordless Reciprocating Saw

*5 Years:*
Journeyman card


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

I temped for a contractor that kept insisting that I use the company supplied cordless tools, but they were so beat up worn out that it was almost a punishment to use them.

The sawzall took almost 30 seconds to cut through 1/2 emt, and an old ****ty dewalt xrp hammerdrill that could barely sink a self tapper, compared to my new dewalt Li-ion impact it felt like it was 15lbs and 3ft long.

So I tried to put up with it as long as possible and I just told them I would prefer to use mine.


Maybe you just have a ****ty cordless set.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

480sparky said:


> All else being equal, maybe.
> 
> But if you were paid more? Not everyone pays the exact same for the same skill set.


If you don't mind posting what's the going rate for a jman in your area and about how much do pay apprentices?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

480sparky said:


> *No experience:*
> Tool belt
> Tool pouch
> Parts pouch
> ...


...red represents contractors responsibility IMO. Should I also gas up your truck?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

360max said:


> ...red represents contractors responsibility IMO. Should I also gas up your truck?



Again............ it depends on the pay scale. If you pay peanuts, you have employees that buy cheap tools. If you pay well, you can expect them to have decent tools.

If you don't want more money, then go elsewhere.

This is the list I copied from a previous employer. One of our bennies was we got so much per hour, not as pay, but to purchase required tools with. I noticed the employees not only had far better tools with this company than most others, but they also treated them better. Hence, more productive employees.



Of course, someone will come along and call BS, stating no merit shop has bennies..........


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Again............ it depends on the pay scale. If you pay peanuts, you have employees that buy cheap tools. If you pay well, you can expect them to have decent tools.
> 
> If you don't want more money, then go elsewhere.
> 
> ...


Let me guess, they will pay a journeyman $18 per hour and give a $2 per hour tool allowance.:blink:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

360max said:


> Let me guess, they will pay a journeyman $18 per hour and give a $2 per hour tool allowance.:blink:


Nope. Try again.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Nope. Try again.


......rates vary from state to state, but a simple guess would be 7 bucks under rate and 1 buck for tool allowance.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Company owner provides me a truck, gas card, Milwaukee 18V kit (sawzall, Hammer Drill, impact, flashlight), Dranetz PowerVisa, Amprobe DMIII multitest, Fluke Ti20 thermal camera,Ideal Securitest Pro, and parts for jobs.

I provide all hand tools and any extras I want. Having built a decent collection of my own he sees I am very interested in providing efficient and quality service and has provided generous bonuses etc...

I like owning and using my own tools which go above and beyond requirements. It opens opportunities for more jobs to bid on.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

I have bought and payed for everything I own, this way if someone wants to use my stuff I cant say hell no go buy your own


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

The best place I ever worked we all had a company fleet gas card, an Amex card, and $300 company cash at all times. The kicker was being on call, they had a better than required on call payrate. And if you were out on a call you had carte blanche to purchase anything that you needed to finish the call. When I left there and the shop supervisor went over the van with me, all the extras I had gathered over the years he told me to take with me. He wanted the van to only have the original stock list for the next guy, I didn't take everything, I did put some stuff in the supply room.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

360max said:


> ......rates vary from state to state, but a simple guess would be 7 bucks under rate and 1 buck for tool allowance.



You think we got paid 7 bucks an hour?

This wasn't in 1960.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

480sparky said:


> You think we got paid 7 bucks an hour?
> 
> This wasn't in 1960.


 
NO, he asked if it was $7 an hour under scale.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

480sparky said:


> No experience:
> Tool belt
> Tool pouch
> Parts pouch
> ...


You forgot the brace & bit and the star chisel.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

tkb said:


> You forgot the brace & bit and the star chisel.


Been in a couple jams I wished I had a star chisel but VERY rare


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

That is a very nice list, and I like the way it's broken down over time. 

There will never be a 'perfect' division of personal/company tools, so I'm not going to nit-pik.

Left out of the discussion is that the list is going to have to vary by exactly what sort of work the firm does. I've met 'journeymen' who have only run Romex, and lived places where no one knew what Romex even looked like. 

Whatever the list is, I consider it essential that a) everyone sign off on ot BEFORE they report to the job site, attesting that they already HAVE the required tools, and, b) they policy be ENFORCED. (I'll cut a guy some slack the day he's sent out- but he better have his stuff the next day.)

"I didn't know" is pure BS when this is done. I am tired of selfish liars who expect everyone else to provide them with tools. 

I'm also tired of prima-donnas who beat the snot out of tools, then pounce like hawks on the newest, nicest stuff - even hiding tools so as to deny their use to the rest of the crew. I'm tired of seeing guys throw down fish tapes from the scissor lift, or 'walking' ladders. 

Probably the best approach I have seen was that used by a 10-truck plumbing contractor. Each truck was a 'cost center,' with a portion of the billings set aside as a 'tool budget.' The plumber was free to spend this money as he saw fit. Need a tool for a job? Get one. No problem. Want a 5' ladder? Get one. Sure, these were 'company' tools, but the guy also had a sense of ownership - rather than turning them in to an anonymous tool crib.

As big a fan as I am for owning my own tools -and I'm a real tool junkie- I also am wary of guys with things that are typically 'company owned,' or that are not available on the consumer market. I will NOT enable a thief, and I have to wonder just how the tools were aquired. "I found it on E-Bay" doesn't reassure me, either.

Unfair competition? I don't give a fig .... if I can make my life easier, that's your problem. If that means I buy a demo hammer to drive ground rods, while you use the company-provided sledge .... well, you have the same choice: spend $800 or spend a lot of time swinging the hammer.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't see PVC cutters on any list. How can one do their job without one? :blink:


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

Acadian9 said:


> I don't see PVC cutters on any list. How can one do their job without one? :blink:


I own one myself, however needed is a stretch. There is many tools like hacksaw, sawzall, portaband and hackzall that can get the job done.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

bduerler said:


> I have bought and payed for everything I own, this way if someone wants to use my stuff I cant say hell no go buy your own


every tool, every hour of class, every book, every test

i _love_ the smell of libertopia in the morning!

~CS~


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

Flectric said:


> I own one myself, however needed is a stretch. There is many tools like hacksaw, sawzall, portaband and hackzall that can get the job done.


You've never seen a construction slab have you? Those are all good for rigid PVC but not corline.


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

Why do you say that a pvc cutter can cut something any of the tools I mention can't? And maybe you didn't look but I'm in america, and where I am we use pvc in slabs. But no I dont do new construction, when I was an electrician, I mostly did service, I left the new construction for the guys who didn't know how to troubleshoot and or had limited skills.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Flectric said:


> Why do you say that a pvc cutter can cut something any of the tools I mention can't? And maybe you didn't look but I'm in america, and where I am we use pvc in slabs. But no I dont do new construction, when I was an electrician, I mostly did service, I left the new construction for the guys who didn't know how to troubleshoot and or had limited skills.


Just because they are doing construction doesn't mean they lack troubleshooting skills or any other skills.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

480sparky said:


> You think we got paid 7 bucks an hour?
> 
> This wasn't in 1960.


read what I said again before posting


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

cdnelectrician said:


> Just because they are doing construction doesn't mean they lack troubleshooting skills or any other skills.


I agree, doesnt mean everyone. From my experience though, the construction guys are not as well rounded as service guys.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Flectric said:


> I agree, doesnt mean everyone. From my experience though, the construction guys are not as well rounded as service guys.


 
I understand where you are coming from with that but not sure I totally agree. Some guys much like myself just lean towards the parts of the field where you are outside and dealing with customers less. And not sure if you refer to romex ropers as construction, I have met plenty of those guys with little knowledge of much more than drilling holes.


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I understand where you are coming from with that but not sure I totally agree. Some guys much like myself just lean towards the parts of the field where you are outside and dealing with customers less. And not sure if you refer to romex ropers as construction, I have met plenty of those guys with little knowledge of much more than drilling holes.


I was a service electrician and sometimes helped the construction departments of companies I worked for. For the most part, construction guys shine in one application with not enough ability to be a good service guy. That doesn't mean no construction guy can't but ( resi or commercial ) I expect guys in service department to have the ability to go from a resi service call to a medium voltage application at the drop of the hat, and everything in between. Construction for the most part is utilized for guys best ability leaving them to run conduit or trim lighting. Yes there's gear and other applications to get done but a well organized job has the trained experienced electricians do the harder task. I do not mean to insult anyone, maybe one of you guys or some fit into construction but could do service, but any service guy ( should be able ) to do any construction as not vise versa.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

Flectric said:


> Why do you say that a pvc cutter can cut something any of the tools I mention can't? And maybe you didn't look but I'm in america, and where I am we use pvc in slabs. But no I dont do new construction, when I was an electrician, I mostly did service, I left the new construction for the guys who didn't know how to troubleshoot and or had limited skills.


1. I know the tools you mentioned will work far better than PVC cutters for cutting rigid PVC, but I was referring to their use with "flexible PVC" which is also known as "corline." My mistake for not being more specific.

2. I had no idea that Americans don't use corline.


----------



## jordan_paul (Oct 4, 2011)

I'd quit the trade of I was a slab guy ^


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

That looks terrible, thats why we don't use corline.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Flectric said:


> That looks terrible, thats why we don't use corline.


Yeah, because that makes a difference ones the concrete is poured.:laughing:

I suspect Corline is what many of us call 'smurf tube'


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Yeah, because that makes a difference ones the concrete is poured.:laughing:
> 
> I suspect Corline is what many of us call 'smurf tube'


I hate that attitude, maybe no one will see it. Maybe it will pass inspection, maybe no wires even get caught up and are hard to pull. But it looks terrible and you have to go home knowing you do crap work. And Corline is similar to Smurf tube, and that doesn't make it right to hac a job that a customer is paying good money for.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

Flectric said:


> I hate that attitude, maybe no one will see it. Maybe it will pass inspection, maybe no wires even get caught up and are hard to pull. But it looks terrible and you have to go home knowing you do crap work. And Corline is similar to Smurf tube, and that doesn't make it right to hac a job that a customer is paying good money for.


We don't have a week to make things all nice and pretty. Some days we have less than 5 hours to run half of this amount from when the rebar is laid down in the morning and concrete is poured in the afternoon. 

You're right, it doesn't look pretty. It's not a hack job. It's the best that can be done with what we have and the time we have to do it. 

We don't use rigid PVC because a) too expensive b) too time consuming c) not enough time d) too few guys and e) not practical. I would love to see a slab done in all rigid because quite frankly, it doubt that you could run all this in PVC without holding up the concrete.


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

I understand limits on time, regardless who mess up, underbid or does not know how to schedule it looks terrible. I'm not saying it's the worker's fault, time restriants usually is not. I just am hard on my men for quality work.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

Flectric said:


> I understand limits on time, regardless who mess up, underbid or does not know how to schedule it looks terrible. I'm not saying it's the worker's fault, time restriants usually is not. I just am hard on my men for quality work.


Just to be clear, those pipes weren't all tied down. When I tie, I space them as much as I can for maximum concrete coverage. That was just getting pipes laid out.


----------



## kf5aeo (Dec 4, 2011)

My first employer bought all my basic hand tools i would need when i first started and slowly took them out of my check. After colege i went to industrial and bought a few more tools. a year after that i was given a truck and a helper and hat to stock it with everything id need. Luckily the state of texas had bought most of my hand tools for my aviation mechanic school because of my low income. so that covered most of my hand tools but i still had to furnish meters and cordless drills/recip saw/ect... 

Only o die d die tool and BIG tools like 1/2" to 4" knockout set are provided


----------



## FireInTheWire (Oct 30, 2011)

Flectric said:


> A apprentice should have all the basics, including tongue and groove pliers, clamp meter and NEC. How is one to learn how to tighten a belt on a motor without a meter, or learn codes without reading them. As far as the pliers go if the cheap help is not running the conduit then your job is wasting a ton of money.
> Call me old fashion, but I expect my helpers / apprentices to bust their behinds and learn the right way fast. If I have to explain strap spacing more than once, it's not looking good for than person.


WORD. :thumbsup:


----------



## 3rdgenwireman (Dec 12, 2010)

amptech said:


> Leatherman Wave and a 16oz rip hammer.


This had me laughing for 30 minutes!


----------



## eulysses (Feb 17, 2012)

same situation here. theres a tool issued by our company but prefer not to use them. its not reliable and makes me suffer when i use them. so im using my own tools which makes my job easier and effective. yes its more expensive and 5-6 times than the price of our company's tool issue but i consider it as a little return to help my company and thank them for hiring me.
and beside its me that is working :,


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

Flectric said:


> That looks terrible, thats why we don't use corline.


You'd use it if you wanted to win a bid here. You can run 1000's of feet in hours instead of weeks of surface conduit and the finished product is much cleaner with all that in the slab than it would be surface. Plus, if it was a hotel or something without a drop ceiling you'd never get all that on a rack in the hallways. Coreline works great and is very fast and clean when you get used to working with it.

On the other hand, I'm surprised the coreline in the picture was OK by the inspector and engineer. You've got so much in one spot there won't be any concrete there to hold up the building. Seems to me the integrity of the slab is compromised in a few spots. :blink:


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Acadian9 said:


> Just to be clear, those pipes weren't all tied down. When I tie, I space them as much as I can for maximum concrete coverage. That was just getting pipes laid out.



SteveO-

I know we all like to skim these longer posts, just bringing it to your attention.

Personally, if the pipes end up in the wall and I can get wires through it, who cares...


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Just a quick note on the needle nose here

i prefer Duckbill pliers>>











i think every apprentice should learn how to use these in a number of electrical wiring scenarios, one would be to simply focus on properly wraping a #12 solid around a standard device screw

~CS~


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

SteveO. said:


> You'd use it if you wanted to win a bid here. You can run 1000's of feet in hours instead of weeks of surface conduit and the finished product is much cleaner with all that in the slab than it would be surface. Plus, if it was a hotel or something without a drop ceiling you'd never get all that on a rack in the hallways. Coreline works great and is very fast and clean when you get used to working with it.
> 
> On the other hand, I'm surprised the coreline in the picture was OK by the inspector and engineer. You've got so much in one spot there won't be any concrete there to hold up the building. Seems to me the integrity of the slab is compromised in a few spots. :blink:


The inspector and/or engineer wasn't called in that week. :whistling2:


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

running dummy said:


> SteveO-
> 
> I know we all like to skim these longer posts, just bringing it to your attention.
> 
> Personally, if the pipes end up in the wall and I can get wires through it, who cares...


I did see that they weren't all tied but even after you clean that up you've got a ton of core line in a small area. I've run thousands and thousands of feet of it in slabs but we've never been allowed that much in an area that size. Around those 12x12's is as much plastic as there will be concrete.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I might as well. I'm due again:

LEAD MAN REQUIRED TOOL LIST

Tool Pouch Klein 5165 or equivalent
Tool Pouch Belt Klein 5415 or equivalent
Parts Bag or 
Canvas Nail Apron As available locally. For carrying wire nuts, cable 
staples and conduit fittings on the person.
Lineman’s Pliers Klein D213-9NE or equivalent
Straight Screwdrivers:
Big Klein 600-8 or equivalent
Medium Klein 600-6 or equivalent
Small Klein 600-4 or equivalent
Screw Holding Vaco K38 or equivalent
Phillips Screwdrivers:	
#1 Klein 603-3 or equivalent
#2 Klein 603-4 or equivalent
#3 Klein 603-6 or equivalent
Screw Holding Vaco K19 or equivalent
Center Punch Klein 66-385 or equivalent
Wire Strippers Ideal 45-124 or equivalent
Crimpers:
Crimp Sleeves Buchannan C-24 or equivalent
Sta-kons/Fast-ons Greenlee 45500 or equivalent	
Cable Hex Greenlee 46801 or equivalent	
Cable Snap-n-Seal Thomas and Betts SNS or equivalent
Telephone Ideal 30-696 or equivalent
Nut Drivers:
9/16 Hollow Shaft Klein 630-9/16 or equivalent
½" Hollow Shaft Klein 630-1/2 or equivalent
7/16 Hollow Shaft Klein 630-7/16 or equivalent
3/8 Hollow Shaft Klein 630-3/8 or equivalent
11/32 Hollow Shaft Klein 630-11/32 or equivalent
5/16 Hollow Shaft Klein 630-5/16 or equivalent
¼" Hollow Shaft Klein 630-1/4 or equivalent
Tap Tool Klein 627-20 or equivalent
Power Tap tool Greenlee DTAPKIT or equivalent
Tape Measure, 25’ Stanley 33-599 or equivalent
Tape Measure, 100’ Stanley 34-790 or equivalent
Folding Rule, 6’ Lufkin X46 or Equivalent
Folding Rule, 8’ Lufkin X48 or Equivalent
Utility Knife Stanley 099 or equivalent
Coax Stripper Ideal 45-165 or equivalent
Knockout punches Greenlee 7235BB or equivalent
Non-Contact Voltage Probe Fluke 1AC-A1 or equivalent
Neon tester As locally available
Solenoid voltage Tester Wiggington Industries 6610-VT1 or equivalent
Amp Meter Amprobe RS3 or equivalent
Digital MultiMeter Fluke Model 73 or equivalent
Phase Rotation Meter or equivalent
Analog MultiMeter Simpson 260 or equivalent
MegaOhm Meter Biddle Instruments MJ159 or equivalent
Needle Nose Pliers Klein D203 or equivalent
Adjustable Wrenches:
8"	(2 pairs) Crescent AC-18V or equivalent
12" Crescent AC-112V or equivalent
Hammer Klein 807-18 or equivalent
Hammer Holder for 
tool belt As locally available
Jab Saw Lennox BAS3636 or equivalent
Chalkline Strait-Line 64110 or equivalent
Plumb Bob Johnson 116 or equivalent
Adjustable Pliers	
Medium	(2 pairs) Channellock 430 or equivalent
Large Channellock 480 or equivalent
Cable Cutters:
Ratchet Klein 63-060 or equivalent
Large Klein 63-041 or equivalent
Hand Greenlee 727 or equivalent
Pipe Wrenches:
14"	(2) Rigid 14/31020or equivalent
24"	(2) Rigid 24/31030 or equivalent
Hexagon Rigid E-110 or equivalent
Hacksaw Frame Milwaukee 48-08-0320 or equivalent
Squares:
Combination Square Starrett 11HC-12-4R or equivalent
Framing Square Johnson CS7 or equivalent
Levels:
Torpedo Level Klein 931-9RE or equivalent
2’ Level Johnson 3824 or equivalent
4’ Level Johnson 3848 or equivalent
Fish Tape, 200’ Greenlee 438-20 or equivalent
Hole Saws:
Electrician’s Kit Milwaukee 49-22-4086 or equivalent
3-3/8" Lennox Bi-Metal
4" Lennox Bi-Metal
4-1/8" Lennox Bi-Metal
4-3/8" Lennox Bi-Metal
Hole Saw Pilot Bits As locally available
PVC Cutter Greenlee 864 or equivalent
Square Drivers:
#1 Klein 661 or equivalent
#2 Klein 662 or equivalent
#3 Klein 663 or equivalent
Torx Drivers:
T15 Klein 19542 or equivalent
T20 Klein 19543 or equivalent
T25 Klein 19544 or equivalent
T27 Klein 19545 or equivalent
T30 Klein 19546 or equivalent
Rotary Cutout tool RotoZip Solaris or equivalent
Reciprocating Saw Milwaukee 6527-21 or equivalent
Cordless Hammer Drill Milwaukee 0624-24 or equivalent
Cordless Drill/Driver Makita 9.6V or equivalent
Hammer Drill Milwaukee 5377-6 or equivalent
Rotary Hammer Milwaukee 5321-21 or equivalent
Right Angle Drill Milwaukee 3701-6 or equivalent
PortaBand Milwaukee 6232-6 or equivalent
Socket Sets:
3/8" Drive Craftsman or equivalent
½" Drive Craftsman or equivalent
Torque Wrench, Inch pounds	Craftsman or equivalent
Service Cable stripper Utility Tool 4x4 Plus or equivalent
Pry Bars (2) Stanley Wonder Bar or equivalent
Files:
Half Round Norton or equivalent
Rat Tail Norton or equivalent
File Handle(s) As locally Available
Stud Finder Zircon 56990 or equivalent
Hex Keys:
L Handle Eklind 10213 or equivalent
T Handle Eklind 53910 or equivalent
Flashlight Milwaukee 49-24-0160 or equivalent
Putty Knife Stanley 28-140 or equivalent
MC cable splittler SeaTek RotoSplit or equivalent
Conduit benders:
½" EMT Klein/Benfield 51211 or equivalent
¾" EMT/½" Rigid Klein/Benfield 51212 or equivalent
1" EMT/¾" Rigid Klein/Benfield 51213 or equivalent
Lineman’s Butt Set Harris/Dracon TS-30 or equivalent
Punch Down Tool Ideal 35-487 or equivalent
Telephone Banjo adapter Harris 10220-100-6 or equivalent
Tin Snips:
Left Malco AV1 or equivalent
Right Malco AV2 or equivalent	
Straight Malco AV3 or equivalent
Offset Bender, ½" Greenlee 1810 or equivalent
Offset Bender, ¾" Greenlee 1811 or equivalent
Cold Chisel, ¾" Stanley/PROTO 86034 or equivalent
Drilling Hammer, 2lb. Estwing B3-2LB or equivalent


----------



## IBEWRockstar (Nov 10, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> I might as well. I'm due again:
> 
> LEAD MAN REQUIRED TOOL LIST
> 
> ...


:blink::laughing:


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow! That is a quite a list! Seems like quite a lot for an electrician to me, a contractor sure.


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Woo hoo!! One more month and i'll be able to use channel locks!!!


I needed a laugh. Thanks.


----------

